# New to the 'Moving on' Board



## Kody (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello everyone.  
I thought I'd post a quickie first post to say Hi!    I[ve been on FF for a few years on and off, but this year we've made the decision to stop any further trying - treatment or natural.  I'm hoping to chat to others in the same position and gain some ideas on how to cope!
xxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Welcome to the boards Kody ....albeit I am sad to see you here  

Its not an easy path to follow - but we are all here to hold your hand along the way.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Kody (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Debs,
it's good to read the threads here, certainly a feeling of not being alone

xx


----------

